# pic of vinyl window expanders (gives you an idea)



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

http://milksoaps.com/soapshoppe1.htm

This is obviously more expensive then if you got a 16 foot section directly from a window manufacterer but you get the idea!

:blush2 EDITED: ACK!!!!! I just realized I posted this in the wrong folder...was supposed to go to the "SOAP" forum... can a moderator move this post to the soap forum??? Thanks and sorry....
sigh..... :blush2


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah but they have no ends how you gona pour soap in them?


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Sondra said:


> yeah but they have no ends how you gona pour soap in them?


That's the trick the book gives you...you seal the ends- pretty easy actually!!

Hope to track some window expanders down tomorrow! I will post pics of our "adulterated" window expanders if you all would like!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Please do am sure there are others that might want to try it.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

ooooh!! I am SO excited. I *finally* found a window place willing to sell us a couple! They actually call them "headers" that go up at the top of a window for gap insulation. They come in 14 foot sections. We will probably buy 2 for now to try them out. Cutting them down would give me 4 sections to house 8 pounds of soap in each mold (32 pounds total), and 2 sections that will house 4 pounds each.

And the even better news? They are only 8 dollars per 14 foot section.,,,edited to add: corrections- he misquoted me and they amy cost more like 15 dollars. Oh well- still a great deal!! 

Woohoo!!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Good for you! Be sure to update and let us know how they work.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Do they sell them at places like Home Depot and Lowe's? And yes, pictures please on how you seal the ends!!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

DD1 was wondering about the eaves troughs ( don't know if I spelled it right)--kwim? that go on the house to catch and direct water from rain. but I have been wondering if the chemicals in them would leach into the soap, what does everyone think?


----------

